# Error on bootup (2.6.1-gentoo-r1)

## ColinAnderson

I just compiled the 2.6.1 kernel, have the grub.conf setup correctly, etc.  However, after getting through most of the booting, I get this error five or six times, at which point my computer (Dell Inspiron 8200) appears to freeze:

request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464c

request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464c

request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464c

request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464c

request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464c

Any help?  I've searched these forums and am currently searching other places, but so far I've come up with no answers.  Thanks.

~Colin

----------

## sparks

can you post the results of dmesg, or does your laptop freeze up before you are able to eneter a shell?

----------

## ColinAnderson

It freezed before I was able to enter a shell.  However, I've solved the problem!  After doing a little searching around and playing with my kernel config, it turns out I needed the ELF binary support compiled into the kernel.  I did that, recompiled, and everything works alright.   :Smile: 

----------

## sparks

Glad you found the source of the problem; trial and error usually solves a lot of problems.

----------

## mgillespie

Same problem here, but I thought ELF binaries were obsolete...

----------

## djcapelis

Not at all... they're the most prevelent newest form I believe.

a.out is obsolete.

----------

## theProphecy

Hi.

I had some kinda the same problem, except I got a little smiliar message at boot time, but infinite, making boot impossible.

The message that I got was:

```

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k binfmt-464c, errno = 8

```

But after enabling ELF in the kernel, recompiling and trying booting it up, everything worked perfectly.

Actually, had another question about compiling the kernel. I noticed that after changing only the ELF support in the kernel, then recompiling it only took about 20-30 seconds to compile the kernel. Does it re-use much of the parts already compiled earlier (since i had compiled the same kernel without ELF earlier)?

Anyways, thanks for the help.  :Very Happy: 

----------

